# Need Some Info!



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I was wondering does anyone know where I can buy a VG30ET motor from with the computer and wiring harness? I just bought an 89 Maxima with a VG30E motor in it and I want a turbo charged motor for the car because I am doing some performance upgardes.


----------

